# GAY FAMILIES IN THE MAKING - BIRMINGHAM SUPPORT GROUP



## Gabster (Nov 28, 2010)

We are a small group of gay (lesbian and bisexual, single and coupled) women who have either recently started or are planning to start a family, and we were wondering whether there are other LGBT people in or around Birmingham who may be interested in joining us in building a network of support for young families, as well as for those thinking or in the process of building one, either through adoption, assisted conception, using a donor, surrogate etc. The group provides a good forum where we can discuss our concerns, progress, hopes, in a non-judgemental and supportive environment; exchange tips on anything from fertility treatment to baby sleeping routines; share good news or have a moan; while at the same time creating an environment where our children will meet other children from alternative families and where we can celebrate diversity. If you are interested please send me a private message, and if you know anyone who may be interested in joining, please pass on the message.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Gabster - I'd suggest moving this post to the singles bumps, babies and beyond page - the page you posted it on is for those of us currently having (or considering) treatment. There is another page for the singlies who have been successful and I'm sure they would find this useful to know. Thanks!

Rose xx


----------



## Gabster (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Rose, but we do welcome people who are in the thinking and trying process too!
Gaby


----------



## Only Me (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

Im new here and I am looking to find and meet new friends. I am not from B'ham but I am single and i have just started my first treatment. I dont have masses of support and I would really love to meet people in a similar situation to mine. I'd be happy to drive to Birmingham once a month if I would be welcome. 

Thanks and Good Luck to All. 

Rachael x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Rachael, and welcome to FF.    I see from one of your other posts that you are in Sheffield.  Not sure if any of the single bumps / babes are in the same city, but I know Felix42 is in Leeds - dunno how far away from you that is?  I'm down in Glos so a bit far away I'm afraid.    On the other side of the singles board are several threads that provide a huge amount of support and information to women who are TTC (trying to conceive) - have a read through and feel free to post any questions you might have - I'm sure you will get some friendly responses from those in the throes of going through their own tx (treatment).  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Rachael, welcome from me too. As Inde says I'm in Leeds and would be happy to meet up and compare notes if you are up for a bit of travel in this direction. I'm afraid I don't drive and now I've got my little one I'm not as mobile as I was.  Drop me a PM and we can take it from there.  It's always good to compare notes with those in a similar position.  Wishing you lots of luck with your first treatment.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Racheal,
I am based in Manchester, but frequently join various meetings or single mums in Brum. I am really kean to get a more Northern group going, as I am sure there must be quite a few of us. I have a one and half year old son. Let me know if you and Felix get something sorted, as it would be good to meet you both.
Rebecca


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Gaby,
My DW and I would love to meet up, we are based in Somerset so would need a bit of time to plan but would def be up for meeting  

Becs


----------



## Only Me (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys 

I havent been on for a while as I have been moving house and I have had no internet connection. 

My 1st treatment was sucessful and I am now 10 weeks pregnant!!!  

It would be great to come along to your next meet as some support right now from friends in a similar position would be very welcome. 

Hope to hear from you all soon. 

Rachael x


----------



## elphie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi me and my DP would be interested in this. We live in Birmingham


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

As the name suggests, somewhere to merge posts that aren't on your boards but that need investigating


----------



## Andreyer (Aug 11, 2015)

Post reply *крем для депиляции fito depilation где купить щенка чихуахуа 3 месяца
* 
----------------------------------------- 
Здравствуйте пользователи www.fertilityfriends.co.uk.

Успей преобрести!Со скидкой 50% 
Только за 990 руб.! 
========================================= 
*ЧТОБЫ КУПИТЬ НАЖМИТЕ НА ФОТО*



Здоровья Вам и только самого доброго! С уважением. 
====================================== 
*КУПИТЬ СЕЙЧАС* 
====================================== 
крем для депиляции fito depilation отзывы где купить

Fito Depilation

Антикризисная цена: 990 руб.

Как действует?

активные компоненты проникают прямо в волосяную луковицу; они оказывают мягкое, но максимально эффективное воздействие; рост волос замедляется в несколько раз; отлично подходит для всей зоны даже глубокого бикини, ног и подмышек;

препарат воздействует на волосы любой степени жёсткости и структуры.

Неоспоримые преимущества

Как же хочется летом носить открытую одежду и не волноваться о некрасивых красных точках, появляющихся после депиляции. А ведь волоски так быстро отрастают, и даже восковое их удаление помогает лишь на короткий период. Что уж говорить о приносящей ужасное раздражение бритве&#8230;

Хорошо, что теперь есть Fito Depilation, содержащий в себе компоненты, способные без вреда для кожи прервать её фолликулярную активность. Говоря простым языком, при регулярном использовании крема рост волос будет всё сильнее замедляться, и вы сможете прибегать к помощи бритвы на 82% реже, чем сегодня. А в один из дней возможно и вовсе пропадёт необходимость проводить депиляцию. Попробуйте и убедитесь:

структура волос с каждым днём становится всё тоньше; их длина, как и скорость роста, стабильно уменьшается; вы увидите результат уже через 5 минут после применения (более наглядный эффект виден через 7 дней)!

Состав и исследования

Длительные исследования в лабораториях с мировым именем позволили воссоздать инновационную формулу, которая делает волосы в интимной зоне мягкими и тонкими, но при этом не вызывает раздражения на коже. Не последнюю роль в этом играет экстракт цветов ромашки и масло календулы. А подкрепляет синергетический эффект Д-пантенол, успокаивающий подкожный эпителий.

В тестировании препарата принимало участие более 200 женщин в возрасте от 18 до 55 лет. Желаемый эффект получили 98% добровольцев, тогда как лишь 2% заметили слабое замедление роста волос. Итоговые результат исследования выглядели так:

кожа становится шелковистее на 60%; толщина волос уменьшается на 35%; кожа увлажняется на 63%; волосы удаляются на 99% эффективнее.

Как использовать?

Просто выберете место с излишним волосяным покровом и нанесите на него Fito Depilation тонким слоем. Придерживаясь инструкции, выждите указанное время. После этого остатки крема можно будет удалить вместе с волосками. На сегодняшний день это самый безболезненный, но максимально эффективный способ очистки зоны бикини.

Чтобы улучшить результат от применения, придерживайтесь нескольких простых рекомендаций:

крем следует использовать не чаще 1-го раза в 2-е суток (то есть между процедурами следует выдерживать примерно 48 часов); в первый день после удаления волос постарайтесь оградить эти участки кожи от длительного воздействия солнца; ограничьте, а лучше сведите к минимуму использование сильнодействующих косметических средств, таких как дезодоранты и автозагар; завершайте процедуру депиляции нанесением обильного слоя увлажняющего, противовоспалительного крема.

Противопоказания

Благодаря сбалансированному составу компонентов Fitodepilation противопоказаний у него в ходе исследований отмечено не было. Тем не менее, лучше перестраховаться и проверить, нет ли у вас аллергии на какой-либо из его составляющих. Так следует поступать каждый раз, когда вы приобретаете для себя новое косметическое средство.

Просто возьмите совсем немного крема и намажьте ним любой малозаметный участок кожи на руке или ноге. Если через 15-20 минут не будет отрицательного результата (покраснение, высыпание, зуд), значит всё в порядке и можно приступать к процедуре депиляции.

Важно! Не желательно применение любой косметики в местах, где расположены родинки, есть порезы, царапины или любые другие раздражения.

Время быть красивой!

Что бы там себе не придумывали натуралисты, а женская кожа должна быть идеально гладкой везде в противовес волосатому и бородатому мужчине. Традиции нещадно уничтожать волосы на изящном теле уже более 3000 лет. Мода пришла к нам с Востока и была успешно адаптирована под славянский менталитет.

Факт! Ещё исследования Зигмунда Фрейда показали, что более 80% мужчин на бессознательном уровне лишь положительно реагируют на отсутствие волос на любой части тела избранницы.

И помните - красота больше не требует жертв! Она требует купить Fito Depilation! С ним вы всегда будете ухожены, желанны и любимы!

===================================== 
*КУПИТЬ СЕЙЧАС* 
======================================


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF's activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used&#8230;especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures - "They regard us as a cash cow." After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body &#8230;after that they offer me again for a second one IVF to pay them 3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don't make medicine&#8230;It's just a trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF - egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA &#8230;but I had a little bit information &#8230;and nobody discriminate me &#8230;me and my family. Disappointing . It's so hard&#8230;someone to lie you.

*I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose son on of the Doctor)*
Ahmed, if you put your words like a signboard of your clinic "" But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance."" I don't believe that someone will come to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for "" we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.""""
If I would like to make such ""fancy, falsely IVF"" I could make it in my country.
However my mistake was that &#8230;I thought &#8230;you have respect to yourself&#8230;also you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
""
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory."'

The big question is: WHY YOU DIDN'T DO IT ALL THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! &#8230;The answer is : to have a next time and I to pay you MORE- double!
IS there in my FIRST attempt the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells IMSI - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI ( at lease 8 oocytes and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.) - NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching - NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year - NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation - NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year - NO

Everywhere the answer is: NOT&#8230;but in my case for 4500 euro YOU used only some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!! BUT embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE BIG question is: NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells&#8230;What IVF are you doing?
After all &#8230;YOU DONE TO ME and my family you called me ""nasty bitter person""??

Doctor's review (analysis)
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been enough correct to you to pay 4500 euro and YOU were enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only, there is money given in cash &#8230;which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking&#8230;.?
YOURS WORDS, Ahmed!

"" But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. "'!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.""

Why you Doctor, make IVF after that you can NOT &#8230;and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE. The reason is: It's not medicine&#8230;It''s just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct  to pay  4500 euro  to you and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro…, too?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## Rosen_1 (Aug 13, 2015)

IF you want to lose your money you can use the services of the clinic North Cypros Nicosia ... no conversations, no protocol about IVF’s activities with donor eggs , there is no clear picture of what they do ... only to leave your money ...! The confidence of one person can easily to be used…especially in the treatment IVF. One man expressed to the IVF procedures – “They regard us as a cash cow.” After an unccessful IVF ( no good rating of development of the embryo) and put it in my body …after that they offer me  again for a second one IVF to pay them  3500 euro !!!
So, so many things are missing - the development of the embryo, information about charakterization of the donor, used methods to help and improve ability to get pregnant. I feel myself cheated. We earn our money so hard. They don’t make medicine…It’s just a  trading of human problematic, need and fate.
I am 49 years old ; IVF – egg donor program. My first IVF was in the USA …but I had a little bit information …and nobody discriminate me …me and my family. Disappointing . It’s so hard…someone to lie you.

I would like to share you my e-mails to the clinic coordinator ( Ahmed who is I suppose  the Doctor’s  SON  Dr Savas Ozygit and  Ahmed Ozigit)
Ahmed,  if you put  your  words like a signboard of your clinic  “” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance.”” I don’t  believe that someone will come  to your clinic to pay you 4500 euro for “” we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””””
If  I would like to make such “”fancy, falsely IVF””  I could make it in my country.
However  my mistake was that …I thought …you have respect to yourself…also  you have respect to your experience ..but the practice ( the reality) proved something else.

Your words doctor!!!!
“”
What I can do for you is, I can get you one of the donors who have donated a few times within the last 6 months with excellent egg quality and a high number of eggs, so I can put in some extra effort to hand select an egg donor for you since this will be your second attempt, so additional attention will be necessary to make sure we can minimize the risk of an another failure. That way, we can guarantee to have embryos to transfer and perhaps some more to freeze just in case.
I will also offer your next treatment at a cost of 3,500 Euros to cover the donor's expenses and compensation and pure costs of the laboratory.”’

The big question is:  WHY YOU  DIDN’T  DO IT ALL  THE FIRST TIME FOR 4500 EURO! …The answer is : to have a next time and I  to pay you MORE-  double!
IS there in my FIRST  attempt  the following procedures for 4500 euro:
•	Morphological selection of sperm cells  IMSI  - NO!
•	Fertilization of all matured oocytes via ICSI  ( at lease 8 oocytes  and at least 2 quality embryos in blastocyst stage.)  -  NO!!!!
•	Extended embryo cultivation  - NO!
•	Assisted Hatching – NO!
•	Cryopreservation of surplus quality embryos and their storage for 1 year – NO!
•	Donor medication, monitoring of donor´s cycle + oocyte retrieval + anaesthesia, donor´s compensation – NO
•	semen freezing and storage for 1 year  - NO


Everywhere the answer is:  NOT…but in my case for 4500 euro YOU  used only  some frozen eggs from someone (unknown)!!!!  BUT    embryos after thawing can be nonviable and bad for transfer into the uterine cavity, achieving of pregnancy after transfer of thawed embryos into the uterine cavity is not guaranteed!!!! 
THE  BIG  question is:  NO quality of eggs, NO quality of sperm cells…What IVF are you doing?
After all …YOU  DONE  TO  ME and my family you called me “”nasty bitter person””??

SEE …Doctor's review (analysis):
""You were transferred a decent number of embryos, which appeared to be perfectly fine on the day of your embryo transfer. But one thing that we observed was that only a certain percentage of the eggs fertilized into good quality embryos. Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized. Of course I cannot say that the failure was due to donor's eggs, because her eggs produced a pregnancy before, but that was one observation that we made.""""

In conclusion:
I have been  enough correct to you to pay  4500 euro and  YOU were  enough incorrect to take these 4500 euro  for one imperfect ( zero) work. Missing of any REPORT (protocol) or Agreement of some performed (submitted) by you activities. Only,  there is money given in cash  …which is probably the most important for you!!!!
What kind of reputation (of your clinic) are you talking….? Anything to add: YOU  fail ( miss) to give me any receipt of these 4500 euro….?
YOURS  WORDS,  Ahmed!

“” But don't think that using everything gives you a higher chance. “’!!!!!!!!!
Even though this particular donor provided a pregnancy before, we are not entirely happy with the fertilization rate of the eggs. We would have likes to see more oocytes fertilized.””

Why you Doctor, make IVF  after that you CAN  NOT …and you can NOT keep a higher standart of quality of job for 4500 euro and MORE.  The reason is:  It’s not medicine…It’’s  just a trade of human problematic, need and fate.


----------



## lolly1121 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi 

I have been for my first appointment at Care Sheffield today it went very well so happy to be getting the ball rolling. My consultant mentioned a ******** group that can help meet independant surrogates.  We are currently doing the paper work for suk however be nice to not but all our eggs in one basket 
We are looking for a host surrogate.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## fmmalik96 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi im from bham and would like to join, and need a surrogate. Im bi-sexual and would like any healthy women carrying my child via funding so under 39.


----------

